# Is this Ironic ?



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The food stamp program, a US Federal Government program, announced it is pleased to be distributing the greatest amount of food stamps ever.

Meanwhile, the National Park Service, also part of the same US Federal Government, says: Please, do not feed the animals, because the animals may grow dependent and not learn to take care of themselves.


----------



## Jim_ (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Ironic and pathetic.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great point ! LOL


----------



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

Hope you don't mind if I steal this and put it on FB.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those statements pretty much sum up the state of our country right now.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

it is a sad state we live in.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

something about neutrons and morons..............I for one am looking forward to voting this November!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And I bet they are doing it wih three times the manpower it took to distribute half the food stamps....Goobermint at it's finest.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> it is a sad state we live in.


but your moving.....lol


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Heck yeah I am sending this to My Representative, Congressman and Senators State and Federal! Sad but So!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

oh your funny 220...lol and yes i am...lmao


----------

